# Durchrutschen der Bremse!



## tingeltangeltill (29. Oktober 2002)

hi,

konnte heute nach 3 qualvollen wochen endlich wiedermal trialen. ich zieh aufs Hr und dann rutscht mirs hr durch und ich flieg halt nach hinten. ist mir schonmal passiert, bloss diesmal mit folgen-------> zwangspause (jetzt kann ich wieder ne zeit nich trialen )......hoffentlich hab ich das handgelenk nur überdehnt!

woran liegt das? rutscht mir einfach die bremse durch oder hab ich nich festgenug gebremst? anmerkung: bremsleistung wie immer....kein regen...etc!

thx till


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. Oktober 2002)

das kann ganz verschiedene ursachen haben, was hast du denn für ne bremse?felge?beschichtung?bremsblöcke?

um ganz sicher zu gehen hilft natürlich bitumen allerdings sind dann  so sachen wie wheelie, manual und nose wheelie nicht mehr drin, bzw verdammt schwer und laut isses auch noch!

bei der HS33 wirst du das problem ohne bitumen immer haben es sei denn du fährst nen kleineren geberkolben (ca12mm).
bei V-brakes kannst du am hebel die übersetzung verändern und rote koolstop belege fahren.

ein vernünftiger brakebooster (pure power etc....) würde in beiden fällen helfen können, kommt auf den rahmen an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (29. Oktober 2002)

naja...

wenn du magura hast  --> bitumen
vergiss aber nicht das bei kälte die bremsen etwas schlechter gehen....

ansonsten scheibe..


----------



## Jerry (30. Oktober 2002)

Stop stop stop
HS 33 und immer Teer ist net ganz richtig. Man braucht nur die richtigen Bremsschuh. Zu empfehlen sind eindeutig Monty (lang, organe).
Die bremsen ohne Teer auch gut. Klar mit Teer, ist keine Frage, sind die VERDAMMT gut. 


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Oktober 2002)

Magura würd ich eher ohne Teer fahren als V-Brake!!!

Ich bin ziehmlich lange V-Brake hinten gefahren aber in extremsituationen wo sie ziehen sollte hat sie nicht gezogen und dann ist das Passiert wie tt² meinte. aber sonst hat die V-Brake besser gesoggen. Aber das wichtigste is eben in extremsituationen deshalb bin ich zur Magura gewechselt und habs nie bereut. mit der Magura hab ich nie Teer gefahren!!!
mit den orangen Monty hab ich garkeinen Unterschied in der Bremsleistung feststellen können! Vorraussetzung die Felge ist sauber!!! Außerdem verändern sich durch Teer die Bremsbeläge und die Folge ist dann das man immer mehr draufschmieren muß!

So nurmal so was meine erfahrung ist...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (30. Oktober 2002)

Eins ist fakt wenn man mit Teer fährt! Die Felge muss regelmäßig gesäubert werden. Auch nach längeren Verzicht auf Teer bleibt ein Rückstand, der sich nicht runterbremst. 
Das ist was meine Erfahrung mich gelehrt hat.

Jerry


----------



## tingeltangeltill (30. Oktober 2002)

danker erstmal für eure antworte........ich fahr ne hs 33 mit dem fetten booster vom jan. ich habe koolstop beläge von magura und habe die felge angeritzt (jesusschlappenbild  ) und hatte sie erst davor mit spiritusersatz gereinigt (war das der fehler) und hatte ganz ganz wenig bitumen drauf und es war nicht kalt.

aso ist ne monty hydra felge......

also soll ich mir die teuren montybeläge kaufen?

/till


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Oktober 2002)

Also bei Trockenheit bin ich echt von den Koxx belägen angetan!!! die sind etwas billiger also nimm die! bei wenig näässe sind die auch top aber bei richtig nasser felge sind dann die monty besser...

Probier echt die Koxx, wirst überrascht sen!

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (30. Oktober 2002)

Ich denke ehr net das des an dem Spiritusersatz lag! Warum auch? Wenn die Felge danach trockengelassen hast bzw. trocken gewischt hast dürfte des keine Ursache zum durchrutschen geben, vor allem net wenn es net geregnet hat!

Vielleicht hast du die Bremse wird nun net fest genug gedrückt, denn die koolStop sind ja net so schlecht, vor allem mit Teer net! 

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Oktober 2002)

also ohne irgendwas sind das die schlehctesten beläge die ich je hatte. naß und trocken...

Ronny


----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. Oktober 2002)

ich weiß dass man selbst ne V-Brake für Extremsituationen tunen kann siehe Brakebooster und Beläge, denn ich fahre ne XT nach dem ich von Magura die Schnauze voll hatte (auslaufen und so...).
Allerdings sollte man dann die Felge immer sauber halten und auf Bitumen verzichten, da dies die Bremsbelägeaus den Angeln reißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (30. Oktober 2002)

kommt drauf an welche vbrake man hat...

freund von mir fahren schon länger xtr und bitumen und kein lager spiel

aber bei den lx, xt, dx bremsen sind sie komischerweise schnell ausgeschlagen


----------



## tingeltangeltill (30. Oktober 2002)

ja die koxx wollt ich schon ausprobieren, waren da ja nimmer lieferbar...........die meinten, dass se sich melden wenns so weit ist....

@ ronny:

wie siehts mit nem bild von der martha an deinem devil aus?


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Oktober 2002)

Hm das gibts nich solange da mein richtiges vorderrad drinne ist  fahre jetze vorne schwarze und hinten silberne felge, das kann nicht so bleiben... ist ja auch mein Bruders Vorderrad.

Aber wenns irgendwann komplett ist dann... kannst ja acuhmal lieb den Matze fragen ob er mal die Digitalkamera mit bringt und nen Foto schießt!

Aufjedenfall kann ich nur jedem empfehlen Scheibe vorn!!! 

Ehrlichgesagt interessierts mich echt wies sich am Hinterrad macht. aber ich glaub das wird mir zu komisch ich merk das schon bei so Frontwheelhop"versuchen" das e irgendwie anderst ist...
Aber nicht unbedingt schlecht


Naja ich muß dat teil irgendwie einfahren... ich glaub die kann noch besser bremsen...

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (30. Oktober 2002)

wie hast immer noch net die ck?

wieviel kosten die koxx denn?


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Oktober 2002)

kucksu auf www.koxx-bikes.de --> 20 das Paar


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Oktober 2002)

tt² ich nehm nichnur ne normale schwarze sondern wie die hintere in pewter und da kann man durchaus mehrere monate drauf warten bis die werten leute von King da mal was gebaut haben dann noch hierherschicken dann vom flugplatz zum vertrieb, vom vertrieb zum shop und vom shop zu mir... das is alles zeit!!!

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (31. Oktober 2002)

Also ich finde die roten Beläge gar nicht so schlecht...
Ronny, wenn das die schelchtesten sind, die du je gefahren bist, solltest du mal die schwarzen Standartdinger probieren.

@tt²
Das sollte man nicht auf die Bremsen schieben. Bei jedem gibt´s Situationen, wo die nicht voll zumachen, egal ob V-Brake oder Magura.
Die beste Lösung wäre, diese Möglichkeit immer mit einzukalkulieren. Ich kenne zwar nicht die Hintergründe deines Sturzes, aber wenn du nach hinten gefallen bist, hattest du sicher das Vorderrad recht weit oben. Das nächste Mal landest du eben nicht mehr so steil, dann kannst du auch nicht mehr nach hinten fallen. Weiterhin kannst du auch mal versuchen, eher gegen die Kante zu springen, und nicht oben drauf, dann kannst du auch nicht nach hinten fallen.

@Ronny
ich fahr jetzt übrigens auch bald ´ne Scheibenbremse.
Das Laufrad ist schon fertig, die Gabel liegt im Laden und die Bremse ist unterwegs...


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Oktober 2002)

Ara die schwarzen hatmer auch und die warn meiner meinung nach besser als die roten... Naja wer weiß woran das liegt... is vieleicht beiner alex felge anders als beiner rigida??

Schön... ich find Disk Vorne in jedem fall goil, das mehrgewicht isses echt wert!!!

Was denn nu fürne Disk, was fürne Gabel (Koxx?) und Nabe/Laufrad...? Tune oda was...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (31. Oktober 2002)

@ Aramis

Die Koxx Gabel? Was würde die denn ungefär mit gekürztem Schaft wiegen. Sieht die so geil aus, wie auf den Fotos?
Was nimmst du für ne Scheibenbremse?

Matze


----------



## Trialmatze (31. Oktober 2002)

Schön Ronny 

Das nächste Mal sprechen wir uns ab 

Ich muss am Samstag unbedingt deine Scheibe testen, bzw wie du immer sagst mal mit nem ordentlichen Rad (deins) trialen, insofern du mich auf den Bock lässt 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Oktober 2002)

Hm naja ich weiß langsam nichtmehr obs durch einfahren is oder obs so bleibt. die gibt manchmal wenn man nur halb am hebel zieht doch ganz gut quietschen von sich aber nicht so extrem wie v-brake und wenn man richtik stark bremst inner steile abfahrt gibts nen komisches ruckeln und komishce geräusche... naja wenn nich dochmal die aufnahmen nachfräsen lassen...

aber gerne kannst mal testen udn dann willst sofort ne scheibe!!! 

Ronny


----------



## aramis (31. Oktober 2002)

Die Koxxgabel wiegt glatt *800g*, wohlgemerkt mit ungekürztem Schafft. Ich hätte eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass sie wesentlich schwerer ist, aber die Waage im BDO lügt nicht. Die ist aber trotzdem extrem fett und verdammt steif.
Ich werde ne Formula B4 Racing fahren. Die wiegt mit Scheibe 380g () und hat vier Kolben, wird also dichtmachen wie ein Stock zwischen die Speichen und hat auch keinen wandernden Druckpunkt, wie die Maguramodelle. Ronny, natürlich kommt da ne tune king rein, oder denkst du ich fahre ck???


----------



## ChrisKing (31. Oktober 2002)

geil nur 800g? Des wird meine nächste Gabel. Die is aber für 190mm Scheibe gell.. Ich dacht auch die is viel schwerer. Auf ner seite von nem Koxx Vertrieb steht 2,2 (pounds nehm ich ma an. Steht nix weiter.. ) des wär fast n kilo..

Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Oktober 2002)

Ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen das die Koxx Gabel genauso wie die Crescent gabel sein soll... weißes nicht genau. Wandernder Druckpunkt hatse nich, dafür weniger Power. 4Kolben? Seit wann das denn?

Die Marta is schon ne goile Bremse und den Wandernden Druckpunkt merkt man sogut wie nicht weil man gleich nachm 2ten Bremsen den Druck an der Wanderstelle hat und der dann immer da bleibt...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (31. Oktober 2002)

@biketialer
Wir haben die Gabel mal mit der Gabel verglichen, die an dem Levelboss-Komplettrad verbaut ist, welches im BDO steht, und die ist schon ein bisschen anders. Es ist also gut möglich, dass die Forxx erst seit kurzem so leicht ist. Die ist aber auf jeden Fall nicht mit der Crescentgabel identisch, zumindest nicht mit der, die ich noch von damals kenne, sondern viel dicker.

Ja, die b4 xc racing hat vier Kolben. Alle anderen Modelle haben nur 2. Bei der Louise an meinem Dirter merkt man das aber schon deutlich. Aber das ist sicher etwas woran man sich gewöhnen kann.


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. November 2002)

Ich finds eher problematisch das der Druckpunkt relativ weit vom lenker weg ist und mit meinem 12.7er kolben kann ich das so richtig nicht realisieren... aber annähernd gleich isses mitlerweile...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (2. November 2002)

hm komisch, hab dem Timo von koxx germany mal ne mail geschrieben, der hat die koxx gabel mit 900 gewogen. dann gibts anscheinend zwei versch. Versionen oder wie?

Chris


----------



## aramis (3. November 2002)

Aber das mit den 800g kannst du mir schon glauben. Hab ich persönlich im BDO nachgewogen. Dass die Wage funktionieren muss, weiß ich genau, weil wir davor noch diverse andere Sachen ausgewogen haben, und dass ein WCS Vorbau 124g wiegt, zeigt, dass die Waage funzt.
Allerdings hat die Koxxgabel, die ich mir bestellt habe, Schweißnähte an den Ausfallenden. Die Gabel an dem Komplettrad im BDO hat diese Schweißnähte nicht. Vielleicht hängt das ja damit zusammen, keine Ahnung.


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. November 2002)

Also mein WCS wiegt mehr!

weightweenies.starbike.com da gibts auchn paar gewichte...


Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (3. November 2002)

mein WCS Vorbau den ich hatte, hat 147 oder so gewogen. Kommt halt auch drauf an wie lang der is..

@aramis wieviel kostet denn die koxx gabel beim BDO? auch 199 wie bei koxx germany?


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. November 2002)

Hehe meiner hat 142g gewogen 120mm 15°


----------



## ChrisKing (3. November 2002)

17° hat der doch oder?


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. November 2002)

klar... mein ich doch...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (3. November 2002)

Jau, die 26" Forxx kostet im BDO auch 199 . Ich finde den Preis ja ein bisschen happig, zumal das Ding nichtmal Cantisockel hat 

Ähm, der WCS von dem die Rede war ist übrigens 90mm lang bei 17°. 124g kommt schon hin.

@Biketrialer:
Mich würde mal interessieren, was du für einen Vorbau am Koxx fährst. Bin da noch in der Orientierungsphase.


----------



## aramis (5. November 2002)

Ok, dumme Sache:
Ich hab die Gabel heute nochmal persönlich nachgewogen und sie wiegt tatsächlich 900g. Naja, da war die Waage im BDO vielleicht doch defekt.
Ist irgendwie dumm... aber egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (5. November 2002)

mit Vorbau+lenker hab ich am koxx viel rumprobiert. erst hatte ich Monty lenker und Vorbau. Ohne spacer drunter. Des ging ganz gut am Anfang, aber das bike ging vorn ziemlich schlecht hoch. Hab dann n koxx 105 15° vorbau und koxx lenker hin. Des war noch schlimmer, weils sau flach war. Dann hab ich n 120mm 25° Vorbau genommen. des hat ganz gut gefunzt, das bike ging vorn viel leichter hoch. aber irgendwie flext der koxx lenker so.. 

hab mir jetzt die Syntace VRO Lenker Vorbau Combi gekauft. Vorbau in Grösse M glaub ich. Fährt sich super gut, viel steifer. Is nich ganz billig, aber stabil ohne Ende und man kann rumprobieren welche winkel+länge beim Vorbau optimal is. Ich hab jetz die koxx gabel, mit der verändert sich die geo ja auch wieder im Vergleich zur Fatty R. Da is es dann praktisch mit dem verstellbaren VRO system...

Chris


----------

